# Clear Blue Monitor Sucess/Failure



## loubie0405 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,
Me and my partner are no stranger to your forum, three years ago we underwent 2 IVF Cycles, and were heavily involved in the IVF forum on Fertility friends.  Unforunately both came to an unhappy end, and I subsequently became distant to the group, but now feel ready to share again. 

My ''problems''  were initially down to POCS, and then after being put on Clomid on a high dose, I ended up over stimulating and developing issues and having to have my ovary and tube removed.    Following that the IVF came to happen.  After they failed, they advised that there was nothing else they could do, as after tests I was not olavating.  That was that, and life continued, but then we came to find in a chemist, the Clear Blue Fertility monitor that sounded, very interesting.  
We decided to give it a go, and after purchasing the monitor and the sticks, we gave my first cycle a go.  Suprisingly I was medium from day 12, and them unbelievably high from day 24 and 25.  The hospital had been testing me, from day 14th to 16th so no wonder it was showing as a negative ! 
Wanting to hear from anyone who has used the monitor, or had any positive or negative reviews of this monitor.  Dealing with your own body, and it's weird cycles seems to be the way forward. 
Louise X X


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi loubie ur title intrigued me as I have a similar story!! I have pcos an can go months with no af an I seen this monitor an have just started day one of my 2nd cycle
My peak was day 21 & 22 an altho it hasnt worked first go im hopeful as the months go on and as long as my cycles keep upthat we will get our wee miracle 
Its the first time im beginning to understand my body if that makes sense lol

Magic


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Check out my sig. It is the best thing I have ever bought. I have had 4 preg with it (I did misc some of these-due to pcos I think), I have pcos + very long cycles. It is an amazing bit of kit + I wished I had known about it before I embarked on all our failed treatment cycles.
Good luck-it really works. Check out the ttc naturally thread, there is a huge thread about it
Strawbs x


----------

